# Its been a little while..



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe not THAT long and they aren't anything special, but here are some Harleigh pictures anyways 

My dog is seriously crazy. =)

































Water time!

































This is the life!









And a bonus Phoebe picture


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

He certainly looks like he is enjoying a hot summer day!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the pics! And it's always been too long, doesn't it seem?! lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

LOVELY pictures!:biggrin:

Harleigh appears to be LOVING the sun and his pool!LOL

And Phoebe is beautiful!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

harleigh looks wonderful......i love the ones in the water.....i'm so glad things are going well...it's been too long.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, seriously beautiful pics! Are those with just a basic digital camera one? I LOVELOVELOVE the one of Phoebe - you should frame it! Beautiful pup too


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Harleigh looks like she is having a blast playing in the water!
I really like her collar, it's very pretty.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! Is Harleigh a lab? The second shot of him in his pool reminds me of my lab duke, he dunks his whole face into his pool and walks around in circles! He also drinks out of his water bowl like that haha


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Loving those pictures, glossy coats, happy dog - gorgeous bling collar!


----------

